# Zelensky: "Inizia vera guerra, dateci armi. Pronto a dare la vita".



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

Zelensky annuncia l'inizio di una nuova fase della guerra, più cruenta e sanguinosa, su vasta scala che coinvolgerà l'est dell'Ucraina:

*"*Abbiamo bisogno di armi. Ho il 100% della fiducia nelle forze armate ucraine ma non ho fiducia sul fatto che riceveremo quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.
L'offensiva finale della Russia nella regione orientale del Donbass è già iniziata, queste settimane saranno cruciali. Potrei non essere il guerriero più forte. Ma non sono disposto a tradire nessuno. Non voglio fingere di essere un eroe ma sono pronto a dare la mia vita per il mio paese."

Ieri Zelensky ha annunciato che si siederà al tavolo con la Russia per il negoziato solamente alla fine della battaglia per il Donbass, con l'Ucraina vincitrice.

Secondo il Times Svezia e Finlandia entreranno nella NATO prima dell'estate.

Oggi il cancelliere austriaco incontrerà Putin di persona: "La diplomazia telefonica non serve più, bisogna incontrare fisicamente i leader. La neutralità dell'Austria va sfruttata."


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky annuncia l'inizio di una nuova fase della guerra, più cruenta e sanguinosa, su vasta scala che coinvolgerà l'est dell'Ucraina:
> 
> *"*Abbiamo bisogno di armi. Ho il 100% della fiducia nelle forze armate ucraine ma non ho fiducia sul fatto che riceveremo quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.
> L'offensiva finale della Russia nella regione orientale del Donbass è già iniziata, queste settimane saranno cruciali. Potrei non essere il guerriero più forte. Ma non sono disposto a tradire nessuno. Non voglio fingere di essere un eroe ma sono pronto a dare la mia vita per il mio paese."
> ...


Comunque vada a finire, l' Ucraina è rasa al suolo.

- Avranno mille miliardi di danni materiali e indotti, ci metteranno decenni a riprendersi

- Svezia e Finlandia nella NATO, male male, ma immagino abbiano i loro motivi per volerlo

Aggiungo che la Cina sta armando i Balcani.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky annuncia l'inizio di una nuova fase della guerra, più cruenta e sanguinosa, su vasta scala che coinvolgerà l'est dell'Ucraina:
> 
> *"*Abbiamo bisogno di armi. Ho il 100% della fiducia nelle forze armate ucraine ma non ho fiducia sul fatto che riceveremo quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.
> L'offensiva finale della Russia nella regione orientale del Donbass è già iniziata, queste settimane saranno cruciali. Potrei non essere il guerriero più forte. Ma non sono disposto a tradire nessuno. Non voglio fingere di essere un eroe ma sono pronto a dare la mia vita per il mio paese."
> ...




E se Zelensky perde la battaglia nel Donbass cosa decide?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Il giorno che lo porteranno via in orizzontale,a lui,al suo ministro kuleba e anche a vladimiro sarà sempre troppo tardi.

Iniziasse a pagare le armi che pretende,pagliaccio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky annuncia l'inizio di una nuova fase della guerra, più cruenta e sanguinosa, su vasta scala che coinvolgerà l'est dell'Ucraina:
> 
> *"*Abbiamo bisogno di armi. Ho il 100% della fiducia nelle forze armate ucraine ma non ho fiducia sul fatto che riceveremo quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.
> L'offensiva finale della Russia nella regione orientale del Donbass è già iniziata, queste settimane saranno cruciali. Potrei non essere il guerriero più forte. Ma non sono disposto a tradire nessuno. Non voglio fingere di essere un eroe ma sono pronto a dare la mia vita per il mio paese."
> ...


Aridanghete con questo ritornello "Dateci armi"... Fa il paio con "Dateci aerei" e "Attivare la noflaizonn". Al momento ha mandato i suoi conterranei a rischiare la vita, tutta demagogia le sue parole. Primo responsabile della guerra è proprio lui, se ci cascano diversi kilotoni sulla capoccia ringraziamo questo genio e gli altri dementi come Di Maio e Draghi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il giorno che lo porteranno via in orizzontale,a lui,al suo ministro kuleba e anche a vladimiro sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> 
> Iniziasse a pagare le armi che pretende,pagliaccio.



Attenzione però, visto l'alone leggendario che gli hanno creato attorno tutti i leader occidentali, vedi incontro con Boris, se lo ammazzano è pretesto scatenante per guerra mondiale immediata.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Primo responsabile* della guerra è proprio lui,



Eddai...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, visto l'alone leggendario che gli hanno creato attorno tutti i leader occidentali, vedi incontro con Boris, se lo ammazzano è pretesto scatenante per guerra mondiale immediata.



Santo lo hanno già fatto, ci manca il martirio.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque vada a finire, l' Ucraina è rasa al suolo.
> 
> - Avranno mille miliardi di danni materiali e indotti, ci metteranno decenni a riprendersi
> 
> ...


Era logico finisse così e la guerra non è manco finita. Stanno tenendo in vita un cadavere…
Finirà malissimo


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E se Zelensky perde la battaglia nel Donbass cosa decide?


Ma non decide nulla è un povero demente.
Il donbas non lo riavrà mai ed è inutile che fa il galletto perché avrà sempre una posizione di svantaggio nelle trattative. Non vincerà mai


----------



## Baba (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque vada a finire, l' Ucraina è rasa al suolo.
> 
> - Avranno mille miliardi di danni materiali e indotti, ci metteranno decenni a riprendersi
> 
> ...


La Cina sta armando i balcani? È un opinione tua o l’hai letto?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Santo lo hanno già fatto, ci manca il martirio.


Qui dentro è già un apostolo e santo..figurati in giro…
E come dice qualcuno, la sua morte può voler dire guerra mondiale…


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> La Cina sta armando i balcani? È un opinione tua o l’hai letto?


Letto

Ha dato sistemi anti-aerei alla Serbia e 6 aerei.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Era logico finisse così e la guerra non è manco finita. Stanno tenendo in vita un cadavere…
> Finirà malissimo



L'occidente invece di armarlo ad oltranza dovrebbe tentare di condurre Zelensky alla ragione per fermare una guerra che sta devastando il suo popolo ed arricchendo altri.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qui dentro è già un apostolo e santo..figurati in giro…
> E come dice qualcuno, la sua morte può voler dire* guerra mondiale…*



Forse è quello che qualcuno aspetta per amentare il PIL.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'occidente invece di armarlo ad oltranza dovrebbe tantare di condurre Zelensky alla ragione per fermare una guerra che sta devastando il suo popolo ed arricchendo altri.


L’occidente pompa armi e promesse e mandano un popolo a morire contro i russi. Fantastico.
E sto babbeo manovrato fa il bravo pupazzo…e gli ucraini muoiono


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’occidente pompa armi e promesse e mandano un popolo a morire contro i russi. Fantastico.
> E sto babbeo manovrato fa il bravo pupazzo…e *gli ucraini muoiono*



Sai quanto se ne fragano i civilizzatori degli ucraini...


----------



## diavolo (11 Aprile 2022)

Elliott gli intitolerà il nuovo stadio.
"... benvenuti alla Zelensky arena..."


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> La Cina sta armando i balcani? È un opinione tua o l’hai letto?



Come, non lo sai che è iniziata la terza guerra mondiale a Risiko? Si comincia!! Chi tira per primo?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai quanto se ne fragano i civilizzatori degli ucraini...


Ah io lo so..altri un po’ meno


----------



## mabadi (11 Aprile 2022)

Vista la reazione di Svezia e Finlandia speriamo non sappiano cose non dette.
Ovvero che la vera battaglia non sia per l'Ucraina.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Vista la reazione di Svezia e Finlandia speriamo non sappiano cose non dette.
> Ovvero che la vera battaglia non sia per l'Ucraina.



La Russia da sola, non serve essere fini strateghi militari per capire che non può andare da nessuna parte.

Pero' quanto dici è quasi certo, sapranno cento volte più di noi a determinati livelli.
Non credo Svezia e Finlandia siano impazzite di colpo.

E' abbastanza evidente, che prima o poi, quelli che adesso lavorano 15 ore al giorno per farci vivere nella bambagia, si ribelleranno perchè vorranno essere come noi.

E a quel punto, la Russia non sarà sola.

Semplicemente è arrivato il periodo ( ampiamente prevedibile ) dove l' est del mondo vuole spodestare l' occidente.
Speriamo resti una guerra economica e basta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eddai...


Uno che inneggia alla guerra mondiale è PRIMO responsabile. Per quello che mi riguarda è un criminale cui non bisognerebbe dare neanche la possibilità di parlare.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Uno che inneggia alla guerra mondiale è PRIMO responsabile. Per quello che mi riguarda è un criminale cui non bisognerebbe dare neanche la possibilità di parlare.


Dite almeno il secondo... cosi l' anti-zelenkismo ( dire filo-russismo suona offensivo e lo capisco) viene un po' nascosto!

Non puoi dire, che è il PRIMO

Almeno il secondo dai...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dite almeno il secondo... cosi l' anti-zelenkismo ( dire filo-russismo suona offensivo e lo capisco) viene un po' nascosto!
> 
> Non puoi dire, che è il PRIMO
> 
> Almeno il secondo dai...


Hai la vaga idea di cosa succede se scoppia una bomba nucleare? Uno che inasprisce i toni in posizione di svantaggio militare oltre che criminale è pure babbeo. Vuole fare diventare la sua guerra quella degli altri paesi europei, una persona così è molto, molto pericolosa.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Uno che inneggia alla guerra mondiale è PRIMO responsabile. Per quello che mi riguarda è un criminale cui non bisognerebbe dare neanche la possibilità di parlare.


Zelensky è solo un babbeo manovrato da tutti. È pericoloso perché è totalmente idiota


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

*Peskov: "Un ulteriore allargamento della Nato non contribuira' alla sicurezza nel continente europeo."*


----------



## Nomaduk (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky annuncia l'inizio di una nuova fase della guerra, più cruenta e sanguinosa, su vasta scala che coinvolgerà l'est dell'Ucraina:
> 
> *"*Abbiamo bisogno di armi. Ho il 100% della fiducia nelle forze armate ucraine ma non ho fiducia sul fatto che riceveremo quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.
> L'offensiva finale della Russia nella regione orientale del Donbass è già iniziata, queste settimane saranno cruciali. Potrei non essere il guerriero più forte. Ma non sono disposto a tradire nessuno. Non voglio fingere di essere un eroe ma sono pronto a dare la mia vita per il mio paese."
> ...


Sto qui e come renzi o conte. Muppets delle élite di bassissimo livello. Nemmeno gli do conto a quello che dice.


----------



## vota DC (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, visto l'alone leggendario che gli hanno creato attorno tutti i leader occidentali, vedi incontro con Boris, se lo ammazzano è pretesto scatenante per guerra mondiale immediata.


Tutti i tentativi di assassinio erano fake news messe in giro da lui stesso. Stiamo parlando di un attore che mette il naso in vicende militari danneggiando i piani ucraini.

Comunque non capisco una cosa del primo post: che sarebbe l'offensiva russa nella parte più orientale del Donbass? La controllano già, hanno bisogno del pezzetto più ad ovest per avere tutto il Donbass. 
Inoltre doveva esserci la controffensiva ucraina ma se Zelensky parla di offensiva russa nel Donbass, Dnipro distrutta e contemporaneamente i russi che minacciano Odessa c'è qualcosa di assurdo


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai la vaga idea di cosa succede se scoppia una bomba nucleare? Uno che inasprisce i toni in posizione di svantaggio militare oltre che criminale è pure babbeo. Vuole fare diventare la sua guerra quella degli altri paesi europei, una persona così è molto, molto pericolosa.


Hai una vaga idea che non serve essere illuminati per capirlo quanto sia una situazione a rischio??

Ti pare che gli "altri paesi" si fanno tirare in guerra perchè lo vuole Piotr?

L' unica volta che sarebbe davvero il caso di fare i dietrologi, non lo si fa 
Va che siete tremendi!!!!

State sereni, non so cosa succederà, ovviamente, ma qualsiasi cosa accadrà, non sarà per "è colpa di Zelensky!"

Ad ogni modo, non cerco di farti cambiare idea, ma ti ho solo detto di non dare a lui lo scettro di "primo responsabile".

Perchè non lo è, il primo.

Io capisco il fascino di Putin, ho sempre covato anche io una sorta di ammirazione, come tanti altri.
Ma l' ha fatta fuori dal vaso, adesso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Russia da sola, non serve essere fini strateghi militari per capire che non può andare da nessuna parte.
> 
> Pero' quanto dici è quasi certo, sapranno cento volte più di noi a determinati livelli.
> Non credo Svezia e Finlandia siano impazzite di colpo.
> ...


per me hai centrato il punto, questa guerra è il culmine di una divisione occidente vs oriente. Un modello che crede nella democrazia e magari con arroganza pensa che il resto del mondo deve essere come il nostro modello, fatto di libertà individuali e free trade. Ma sono anni che questo processo si è interrotto. Gli investimenti in Cina da parte dell'occidente sono in forte diminuzione, l'interscambio globale è in calo da anni, gli indici democratici sono in peggioramento da 10 anni. Alla fine di questa guerra penso che si creeranno nuovi blocchi culturali con una divisione est-ovest molto più marcata.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Aprile 2022)

Ecco,se sei pronto a dare la vita,dagliela pure ma evita di tirare in ballo le vite degli altri,quindi sbrigati.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per me hai centrato il punto, questa guerra è il culmine di una divisione occidente vs oriente. Un modello che crede nella democrazia e magari con arroganza pensa che il resto del mondo deve essere come il nostro modello, fatto di libertà individuali e free trade. Ma sono anni che questo processo si è interrotto. Gli investimenti in Cina da parte dell'occidente sono in forte diminuzione, l'interscambio globale è in calo da anni, gli indici democratici sono in peggioramento da 10 anni. Alla fine di questa guerra penso che si creeranno nuovi blocchi culturali con una divisione est-ovest molto più marcata.


Esatto.
Era tutto ampiamente telefonato, siamo noi sfigati a trovarci a 30-40 anni proprio in questa fase storica.

E non potrà che acuirsi, penso davvero tutti, ma proprio tutti comprendano che nessuno status è eterno.
Non lavori tanto per poco, credendo che sarà eterno.
Altrimenti te ne stavi a vivere di stenti come prima.

Lo fai per crearti un futuro solido e con l' idea di un certo benessere, e ahimè non collima con i bisogni occidentali.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peskov: "Un ulteriore allargamento della Nato non contribuira' alla sicurezza nel continente europeo."*


E' la NATO che si allarga, o i paesi piccoli che hanno paura di essere "soli"?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Era tutto ampiamente telefonato, siamo noi sfigati a trovarci a 30-40 anni proprio in questa fase storica.
> 
> E non potrà che acuirsi, penso davvero tutti, ma proprio tutti comprendano che nessuno status è eterno.
> ...



dici bene perchè la prima conseguenza di un mondo diviso è che saremo tutti più poveri di prima. Mi immagino anni di inflazione elevata, non solo per un effetto energetico ma anche per un minore "commercio" con i paesi che producono beni a basso valore aggiunto per noccioline (oltre a più spese militari che tolgono risorse utili allo sviluppo). Ci potrebbero però essere anche vantaggi, come un ripensamento degli investimenti che rimarrebbero più in USA/Europa rispetto ai capitali che con tanta armonia abbiamo esportato fino a pochi anni fa nei paesi autocratici in cambio di manovalanza a basso costo. In generale mi immagino un forte rafforzamento USA/UE/UK/Giappone/Australia, su un modello di quasi libero scambio e circolazione capitali come in UE.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dici bene perchè la prima conseguenza di un mondo diviso è che saremo tutti più poveri di prima. Mi immagino anni di inflazione elevata, non solo per un effetto energetico ma anche per un minore "commercio" con i paesi che producono beni a basso valore aggiunto per noccioline. Ci potrebbero però essere anche vantaggi, come un ripensamento degli investimenti che rimarrebbero più in USA/Europa rispetto ai capitali che con tanta armonia abbiamo esportato fino a pochi anni fa nei paesi autocratici in cambio di manovalanza a basso costo. In generale mi immagino un forte rafforzamento USA/UE/UK/Giappone/Australia, su un modello di quasi libero scambio e circolazione capitali come in UE.



Possibile si.
L' inflazione è anche quella molto probabile, tutti vorremo sempre più le stesse risorse.
Sull' aspetto degli investimenti interni USA/Europa, sicuramente si, ma ( parere personale) per far si che qualcuno viva sopra lo standard ( noi oggi) necessita che qualcuno viva sotto ( gli altri oggi), e man mano la cosa si livella, tutti saremo come perfettamente dici tu, sicuramente più poveri ( come sta avvenendo già da decadi in occidente, il trend è nettissimo)

E in tutto sto casino, non dimenticarti i cambiamenti climatici.
L' unica cosa certa, e che quando si mostreranno nel pratico, noi ci faremo trovare impreparati.
Questa è l' unica mia certezza del mondo attuale.

E anche questo porterà ulteriori stravolgimenti. 
Bisogna solo capire quando, se noi la scamperemo per questioni anagrafiche o meno.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

Svezia e Finlandia da soli non possono fare niente, se prima non lo decidono le popolazioni ad oggi sempre contrarie.
se la Finlandia è stata sempre tranquilla, nonostante un enorme confine condiviso con la Russia, è proprio per la neutralità.
sono certo che i cittadini staranno attenti prima di fare scelte avventate


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qui dentro è già un apostolo e santo..figurati in giro…
> E come dice qualcuno, la sua morte può voler dire guerra mondiale…


Senza offesa ma sei in piena paranoia da Zelensky  Rileggiti bene tutti i topic su questo conflitto, vedrai ennemila commenti di scherno/offesa verso Zelensky, ennemila commentri pro-ucraina e contro putin, ma di post adulatori per il presidente ucraino non ne trovi mica tanti.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

in questi giorni, mentre tutti guardano in Ucraina, per la prima volta nella storia un primo ministro del Pakistan è stato sfiduciato in parlamento.
ci sono milioni di persone scese in strada in sua solidarietà urlando al colpo di stato
un paese con bomba atomica per la guerra storica con l'India e alleato USA nell'area.

gli americani saranno un po' distratti...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma sei in piena paranoia da Zelensky  Rileggiti bene tutti i topic su questo conflitto, vedrai ennemila commenti di scherno/offesa verso Zelensky, ennemila commentri pro-ucraina e contro putin, ma di post adulatori per il presidente ucraino non ne trovi mica tanti.


In effetti, penso a nessuno interessi tanto di Piotr che bene o male ha il culo al sicuro.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

ho letto solo ora che venerdì sera una giornalista sia stata aggredita a Sinigallia alla presentazione del suo libro sul Donbass.
in sala si sono presentati degli ucraini nazionalisti che non la volevano far parlare e l'hanno minacciata, è servita la polizia nel circolo per far svolgere l'evento.

a questo punto siamo arrivati...immaginate altrove


ora vado a cercare se trovo un'intervista sul libro, in sfregio a questi barbari contemporanei che vogliono zittire gli altri


p.s.

oggi sta a Bari con Canfora in un evento


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai una vaga idea che non serve essere illuminati per capirlo quanto sia una situazione a rischio??
> 
> Ti pare che gli "altri paesi" si fanno tirare in guerra perchè lo vuole Piotr?
> 
> ...


Ecco te pareva che non mi davi del filo-putiniano... Come con coviddi, se sei contro le decisioni del governicchio vieni inquadrato automaticamente come terrapiattista novacchese negazionista. Il mio è solo un tentativo di riportare il discorso su un fatto concreto, ossia se qualcuno sgancia una atomica non si torna indietro. Per questo cristallizzarsi sulle proprie posizioni, insultando il nemico e chiedendo armi anziché diplomazia, tentando di coinvolgere altri paesi nel conflitto lo reputo un atteggiamento irresponsabile e fuori luogo. E Zelensky sta adottando questo approccio che non si può condividere, al di là delle ragioni che vi sono dietro al conflitto.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ecco te pareva che non mi davi del filo-putiniano... Come con coviddi, se sei contro le decisioni del governicchio vieni inquadrato automaticamente come terrapiattista novacchese negazionista. Il mio è solo un tentativo di riportare il discorso su un fatto concreto, ossia se qualcuno sgancia una atomica non si torna indietro. Per questo cristallizzarsi sulle proprie posizioni, insultando il nemico e chiedendo armi anziché diplomazia, tentando di coinvolgere altri paesi nel conflitto lo reputo un atteggiamento irresponsabile e fuori luogo. E Zelensky sta adottando questo approccio che non si può condividere, al di là delle ragioni che vi sono dietro al conflitto.


Quoto assolutamente 
Ma il problema è anche chi sta dietro a Zelensky perché lui è solo un pupazzo in una situazione più grande di lui


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ecco te pareva che non mi davi del filo-putiniano... Come con coviddi, se sei contro le decisioni del governicchio vieni inquadrato automaticamente come terrapiattista novacchese negazionista. Il mio è solo un tentativo di riportare il discorso su un fatto concreto, ossia se qualcuno sgancia una atomica non si torna indietro. Per questo cristallizzarsi sulle proprie posizioni, insultando il nemico e chiedendo armi anziché diplomazia, tentando di coinvolgere altri paesi nel conflitto lo reputo un atteggiamento irresponsabile e fuori luogo. E Zelensky sta adottando questo approccio che non si può condividere, al di là delle ragioni che vi sono dietro al conflitto.


Non è colpa mia.
Li ho contati: ogni 100 insulti, 95 sono per Piotr, 5 per Putin.
C'è qualcosa che non quadra, a livello logico.

Tutto qui.

La "lotta" è fra Russia e Ucraina.
Da li non scappi.
La scelta è fra una e l' altra.

Comunque vedremo presto, io penso la Russia alla fine vinca, e allora vedremo il giubilo di tanti e si capiranno molte cose.

Detto questo, io capisco cosa vuoi dire, non sono ritardato.
Da un certo punto di vista hai ragione, ma bisogna rendersi conto, che l' Ucraina che vinca o perda, è distrutta, non può che lottare con le unghie e con i denti, usando tutti i metodi di propaganda possibili, anche se non ci piacciono.
Si può definire anche con disperazione, vedi tu come chiamarla.

Qualcuno avrebbe voluto l' Ucraina cedesse ancora prima di cominciare, e per noi sarebbe stato l' ideale figurati.

Ma è inutile viaggiare con la fantasia, ma chi mai ha steso il tappeto rosso all' invasore?

A volte basta immedesimarsi per capire le cose, non serve essere super esperti o studiosi.
Se fosse l' Italia minacciata da una superpotenza, tenteresti di farti amico tutti quelli che possono difenderti oppure accetti e cedi al volere del potente?
Non è roba nuova, la storia si ripete.

Bisogna capire anche cosa vuole esattamente Putin prima di dire che Piotr doveva accettare la via diplomatica.

Lo vedo pure io che ci sono tanti interessi in gioco, ma mi pare la spola sia stata fatta un po' da tutti per mediare, e sopratutto ho visto mille volte l' Ucraina chiedere di incontrare Putin per trattare, ma a me non pare lui ci senta molto da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Aprile 2022)

Comunque cosa stia succedendo effettivamente e chi ne sia responsabile nel prendere decisioni probabilmente sarà noto con chiarezza ai nostri figli o nipoti, non so se ci sarà dato mai sapere la verità, un allerta particolare sul tentativo di "rivolta" dell'est sull'ovest come scriveva anche @pazzomania poco fa ecco quella mi sembrerebbe già più credibile e probabile rispetto ad un atomica in questo momento.. c'è da tenere le antenne drittissime..


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Aprile 2022)

il giorno che la gente si sveglierà andrete tutti a zappare, come per magia , scompariranno guerre e pandemie.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sta congregazione la vedi solo tu però va bè, si scherza, in fin dei conti non possiamo pretendere una visione obiettiva della realtà da uno Juventino  (sto ovviamente scherzando).
> 
> Comunque cosa stia succedendo effettivamente e chi ne sia responsabile nel prendere decisioni probabilmente sarà noto con chiarezza ai nostri figli o nipoti, non so se ci sarà dato mai sapere la verità, un allerta particolare sul tentativo di "rivolta" dell'est sull'ovest come scriveva anche @pazzomania poco fa ecco quella mi sembrerebbe già più credibile e probabile rispetto ad un atomica in questo momento.. c'è da tenere le antenne drittissime..


Però non la considero una rivolta.
Ma preventivabile, e oserei dire, NATURALE andamento delle cose.

Purtroppo per noi,.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ecco te pareva che non mi davi del filo-putiniano... Come con coviddi, se sei contro le decisioni del governicchio vieni inquadrato automaticamente come terrapiattista novacchese negazionista. Il mio è solo un tentativo di riportare il discorso su un fatto concreto, ossia se qualcuno sgancia una atomica non si torna indietro. Per questo cristallizzarsi sulle proprie posizioni, insultando il nemico e chiedendo armi anziché diplomazia, tentando di coinvolgere altri paesi nel conflitto lo reputo un atteggiamento irresponsabile e fuori luogo. E Zelensky sta adottando questo approccio che non si può condividere, al di là delle ragioni che vi sono dietro al conflitto.


E aggiungo una cosa.

Vengo sulla tua: il rischio nucleare.

Cioè, noi stiamo qui giustamente a preoccuparci e inveire contro Piotr che a tuo parere, col suo comportamento aumenta questo rischio.

Bene, concordo con te, è assolutamente da evitare per Dio, ma guarda che una bomba nucleare per esplodere serve che qualcuno la inneschi.

Ti pare più pazzo Piotr o quello che *scientemente *la innescherebbe?

Perchè sta visione del mondo alla rovescia, inizia a preoccuparmi.

Anche se Zelensky sparisse dalla faccia della Terra oggi stesso, il tizio disposto a nuclearizzarti ( se è questo che temi) continuerà ad esistere e sempre con l' idea di farlo senza tanti problemi.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sta congregazione la vedi solo tu però va bè, si scherza, in fin dei conti non possiamo pretendere una visione obiettiva della realtà da uno Juventino  (sto ovviamente scherzando).
> 
> Comunque cosa stia succedendo effettivamente e chi ne sia responsabile nel prendere decisioni probabilmente sarà noto con chiarezza ai nostri figli o nipoti, non so se ci sarà dato mai sapere la verità, un allerta particolare sul tentativo di "rivolta" dell'est sull'ovest come scriveva anche @pazzomania poco fa ecco quella mi sembrerebbe già più credibile e probabile rispetto ad un atomica in questo momento.. c'è da tenere le antenne drittissime..


Che ridere…..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Come, non lo sai che è iniziata la terza guerra mondiale a Risiko? Si comincia!! Chi tira per primo?


se tira di maio fa triplo 1


----------



## Swaitak (11 Aprile 2022)

*Il ministro degli Esteri austriaco Alexander Schallenberg sull'incontro Putin-Nehammer
"Fa la differenza essere faccia a faccia e dirgli qual è la realtà: che questo presidente ha di fatto perso la guerra moralmente"*


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il ministro degli Esteri austriaco Alexander Schallenberg sull'incontro Putin-Nehammer
> "Fa la differenza essere faccia a faccia e dirgli qual è la realtà: che questo presidente ha di fatto perso la guerra moralmente"*


Non esce dal Cremlino vivo


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è colpa mia.
> *Li ho contati: ogni 100 insulti, 95 sono per Piotr, 5 per Putin.*
> C'è qualcosa che non quadra, a livello logico.
> 
> ...


sarebbe moolto preoccupante ma per fortuna è solo una minoranza...decisamente rumorosa ma sempre minoranza (dico in generale..sul forum sarà la maggioranza..forse anche sui social ma non in generale)

al contrario trovo interessante il discorso che facevate occidente-oriente e che in parte non posso che condividere purtroppo


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai una vaga idea che non serve essere illuminati per capirlo quanto sia una situazione a rischio??
> 
> Ti pare che gli "altri paesi" si fanno tirare in guerra perchè lo vuole Piotr?
> 
> ...


Al 99% dell'opinione pubblica italiana Putin piace(o piaceva) per le sue posizioni su immigrazione e diritti civili. Per il resto è sempre stato un concentrato di tutto il marciume italiano(corruzione, criminalità organizzata, burocrazia, inefficienza ecc) moltiplicato per cento. Sono abbastanza sicuro che se Putin fosse stato un transessuale che organizzava matrimoni di gruppo tra omosessuali clandestini le fazioni italiane "filo-putin" e "anti-putin" sarebbero state invertite.
Purtroppo noi italiani abbiamo la fissa per l'uomo forte, da idolatrare quando le cose vanno bene e da gettare nel fango quando le cose girano male. Uomo forte che, ovviamente, deve pensarla come "noi", se no è un nazista... Ma dove vogliamo andare?  (si ride per non piangere).


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'occidente invece di armarlo ad oltranza dovrebbe tentare di condurre Zelensky alla ragione per fermare una guerra che sta devastando il suo popolo ed arricchendo altri.


Ma se son settimane che Zelensky chiede di incontrare Putin e dall'altra parte rispondono di no.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

ormai Sleepy Joe viene lasciato a decidere solo queste cose qua

*da oggi passsaporto per i neutri*

tipo i vecchi che vengono lasciati a capotavola alle feste a dare i numeri fingendo di dar loro retta

mai vista una situazione del genere nella storia degli Stati Uniti

dovrebbero entrare i militari al Congresso, come successo a El Salvador giorni fa


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Svezia e Finlandia da soli non possono fare niente, se prima non lo decidono le popolazioni ad oggi sempre contrarie.
> se la Finlandia è stata sempre tranquilla, nonostante un enorme confine condiviso con la Russia, è proprio per la neutralità.
> sono certo che i cittadini staranno attenti prima di fare scelte avventate



Considerando cosa è successo all'Ucraina che non è nella NATO gli sarà venuto il dubbio: Ma non è che forse è meglio stare nella NATO per evitare di fare quella fine? 

Avranno timore delle scelte avventate dei russi.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

*Concluso l'incontro tra Nehammer e Putin in una residenza di campagna fuori Mosca*

*"E' stato un incontro duro e franco, non amichevole"*


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

*Capo repubblica popolare di Donetsk:

"Conquistato il porto di Mariupol, resta solo la zona dell'acciaieria con presenza ucraina"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Concluso l'incontro tra Nehammer e Putin in una residenza di campagna fuori Mosca
> 
> "E' stato un incontro duro e franco, non amichevole"*


Ma come?! L'ostacolo per la pace non era Zelensky secondo molti?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se son settimane che Zelensky chiede di incontrare Putin e dall'altra parte rispondono di no.


Chiede di incontralo con pretese assurde?
Dove pensi si possa andare così?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Concluso l'incontro tra Nehammer e Putin in una residenza di campagna fuori Mosca
> 
> "E' stato un incontro duro e franco, non amichevole"*



In certe occasioni mi piacerebbe essere una mosca per vedere che cabbo si dicono realmente certi personaggi


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Capo repubblica popolare di Donetsk:
> 
> "Conquistato il porto di Mariupol, resta solo la zona dell'acciaieria con presenza ucraina"*


Eh ma Apostolesky dice che il donbas è suo e vincerà…..


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come?! L'ostacolo per la pace non era Zelensky secondo molti?


calma, non hanno diffuso ancora i loro discorsi
si è mosso perchè l'Austria è tra i più esposti al gas russo, oltre a poterselo permettere essendo neutrale


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma come?! L'ostacolo per la pace non era Zelensky secondo molti?


È sicuramente uno degli ostacoli, non certo l’unico


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chiede di incontralo con pretese assurde?
> Dove pensi si possa andare così?


Le pretese assurde sono di chi ammazza, bombarda ed ha invaso un altra nazione il 24 Febbraio 2022 e crede di essere anche dalla parte della ragione.

Ancora non hai capito che Putin non può presentarsi come vincitore alla sua opinione pubblica senza una vittoria militare degna di questo nome? 
Prima di ciò non si fermerà, neanche se L'Ucraina cedesse su ogni punto, come ha quasi fatto durante gli ultimi negoziati tra l'altro.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

*Bertinotti a radio1:*
*
"Non condivido per nulla le posizioni di Enrico Letta sull'Ucraina.
*
*La sinistra italiana si era già distaccata da qualunque lettura di classe della società, ora però distaccarsi anche dalle culture pacifiste e neutraliste per aderire in maniera inerte all'alleanza atlantica mi sembra una scelta che cancella del tutto la presenza di una sinistra politica istituzionale in Italia"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma Apostolesky dice che il donbas è suo e vincerà…..


Beh sì, è territorio ucraino. I russi hanno accettato l'integrità territoriale ucraina nel 1994 col trattato di Budapest.
Poi vabbè si sa che la parola dei russi vale come la carta igienica.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le pretese assurde sono di chi ammazza, bombarda ed ha invaso un altra nazione il 24 Febbraio 2022 e crede di essere anche dalla parte della ragione.
> 
> Ancora non hai capito che Putin non può presentarsi come vincitore alla sua opinione pubblica senza una vittoria militare degna di questo nome?
> Prima di ciò non si fermerà, neanche se L'Ucraina cedesse su ogni punto, come ha quasi fatto durante gli ultimi negoziati tra l'altro.


Ah io lo so benissimo e lo dico dal primo giorno, non era chiaro ad altri forse. Quindi se Zelensky fa il galletto, non va da nessuna parte oggi.
Se l’ucraina cede su determinati punti sono sicuro che si ferma tutto perché Putin avrebbe vinto.
È chiaro, deve vincere lui in un modo o nell’altro o non si risolve ormai.
Le pretese assurde sono anche di chi sta subendo un disastro ed è destinato a soccombere purtroppo..


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

*la giornalista russa, famosa per la protesta durante il telegiornale, è stata assunta come corrispondente su Ucraina e Russia dal quotidiano Die Welt in Germania*


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bertinotti a radio1:*
> 
> *"Non condivido per nulla le posizioni di Enrico Letta sull'Ucraina.*
> 
> *La sinistra italiana si era già distaccata da qualunque lettura di classe della società, ora però distaccarsi anche dalle culture pacifiste e neutraliste per aderire in maniera inerte all'alleanza atlantica mi sembra una scelta che cancella del tutto la presenza di una sinistra politica istituzionale in Italia"*


Bertinotti ha appena scoperto che il PD non è di sinistra. Buongiorno!


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh sì, è territorio ucraino. I russi hanno accettato l'integrità territoriale ucraina nel 1994 col trattato di Budapest.
> Poi vabbè si sa che la parola dei russi vale come la carta igienica.


Hanno perso quei territori 8 anni fa. 8 lunghi anni…e ancora non si/vi rassegnano/rassegnate?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah io lo so benissimo e lo dico dal primo giorno, non era chiaro ad altri forse. Quindi se Zelensky fa il galletto, non va da nessuna parte oggi.
> Se l’ucraina cede su determinati punti sono sicuro che si ferma tutto perché Putin avrebbe vinto.
> È chiaro, deve vincere lui in un modo o nell’altro o non si risolve ormai.
> Le pretese assurde sono anche di chi sta subendo un disastro ed è destinato a soccombere purtroppo..


Sei sicuro? Eri li ai negoziati e hai parlato con Putin? L'ucraina ha già ceduto su tutti i punti iniziali pre guerra, Putin ora vuole altro ancora.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In certe occasioni mi piacerebbe essere una mosca per vedere che cabbo si dicono realmente certi personaggi


Si ma vorrei capire ancora come credono di ragionare con quel pazzo russo. Ci vanno fino a casa per ottenere peni in faccia?


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bertinotti ha appena scoperto che il PD non è di sinistra. Buongiorno!


no, si stupisce che tutti quelli con passato comunista del partito siano ora a favore della guerra
una volta facevano i girontondi e le manifestazioni con la bandiera della pace, ora la usano per i gay solamente...

è anche vero che ai tempi di D'Alema andarono a bombardare la Serbia socialista come lui, non mi stupisco francamente

su politica estera zero autonomia degli eunuchi italiani in politica


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hanno perso quei territori 8 anni fa. 8 lunghi anni…e ancora non si/vi rassegnano/rassegnate?


L'occupazione di Crimea e Donbas è illegale, la diplomazia internazionale non funziona in base a ciò che piace hakaishin di Milanworld.

De facto li hanno persi, e li perderanno anche legalmente a breve. Ciò non toglie che sono stati estorti con la forza e che ad oggi non esiste nessun trattato che li lega alla Russia.

Altrimenti domani io vengo a casa tua, ti muro la porta di una stanza e la collego al mio appartamento. Poi dopo qualche tempo ti dico di rassegnarti. Ti va bene?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro? Eri li ai negoziati e hai parlato con Putin? L'ucraina ha già ceduto su tutti i punti iniziali pre guerra, Putin ora vuole altro ancora.


Tu c’eri ai negoziati?
Sul donbas e a Crimea non mi pare abbia ceduto. Per nulla.
Cosa può volere di più Putin? L’intera distruzione dell’Ucraina? Ci metterà una vita allora


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no, si stupisce che tutti quelli con passato comunista del partito siano ora a favore della guerra
> una volta facevano i girontondi e le manifestazioni con la bandiera della pace, ora la usano per i gay solamente...


I comunisti sono i primi guerrafondai del mondo, dei finti pacifisti a convenienza. 
È il degrado totale della politica occidentale, per anni legata a idiozie sui diritti civili (senza offesa per nessuno, ma di idiozie si tratta).


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no, si stupisce che tutti quelli con passato comunista del partito siano ora a favore della guerra
> una volta facevano i girontondi e le manifestazioni con la bandiera della pace, ora la usano per i gay solamente...


Si ma di che si stupisce?
Il pd è un cancro di marciume e interessi. Sono i più falsi di tutti. Dai allora è sprovveduto


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu c’eri ai negoziati?
> Sul donbas e a Crimea non mi pare abbia ceduto. Per nulla.
> Cosa può volere di più Putin? L’intera distruzione dell’Ucraina? Ci metterà una vita allora


Ci sono i comunicati ufficiali anche dei negoziatori russi e di Lavrov: "Apprezziamo i grandi passi avanti degli ucraini, sottoporremo la proposta a Putin". 

Se era abbastanza per i negoziatori che hanno un mandato vuol dire che la proposta era buona. 
Putin ha rifiutato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma di che si stupisce?
> Il pd è un cancro di marciume e interessi. Sono i più falsi di tutti. Dai allora è sprovveduto


Ma lo sa benissimo anche lui, fa solo il furbo e tenta di ritagliarsi quello spazio politico della sinistra che ora il PD sta abbandonando definitivamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma vorrei capire ancora come credono di ragionare con quel pazzo russo. Ci vanno fino a casa per ottenere peni in faccia?


Basta vedere le figure di melma collezionate da quel fallito di Macron, preso in giro da Putin in continuazione.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'occupazione di Crimea e Donbas è illegale, la diplomazia internazionale non funziona in base a ciò che piace hakaishin di Milanworld.
> 
> De facto li hanno persi, e li perderanno anche legalmente a breve. Ciò non toglie che sono stati estorti con la forza e che ad oggi non esiste nessun trattato che li lega alla Russia.
> 
> Altrimenti domani io vengo a casa tua, ti muro la porta di una stanza e la collego al mio appartamento. Poi dopo qualche tempo ti dico di rassegnarti. Ti va bene?


Con la forza? Le politiche criminali ucraine non c’entrano niente nella perdita del donbas vero?

perché ripeto fate sempre questi esempi che non c’entrano nulla? Ma che vuol dire? Dai…


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I comunisti sono i primi guerrafondai del mondo, dei finti pacifisti a convenienza.
> È il degrado totale della politica occidentale, per anni legata a idiozie sui diritti civili (senza offesa per nessuno, ma di idiozie si tratta).


Si ma il pd è qualcosa di indescrivibile. Una evoluzione ben peggiore di quello che dici tu sei comunisti


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma il pd è qualcosa di indescrivibile. Una evoluzione ben peggiore di quello che dici tu sei comunisti


Io sto ancora cercando di capire come sia stato possibile arrivare a un livello politico così infimo in occidente. Cioè rendiamoci conto che gli USA erano tra Trump e Biden, uno il classico americano medio ignorante ma arricchito e l'altro uno che a momenti non si ricorda neanche dove abita.

Ma come abbiamo fatto ad arrivare a questo punto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Con la forza? Le politiche criminali ucraine non c’entrano niente nella perdita del donbas vero?
> 
> perché ripeto fate sempre questi esempi che non c’entrano nulla? Ma che vuol dire? Dai…


Già detto e ridetto più volte che L'Ucraina ha sbagliato. Però amico mio è territorio ucraino, non si può fuggire da questo, altrimenti domani mattina la corea del sud dovrebbe scatenare una possibile terza guerra mondiale per proteggere i coreani oppressi dalla dittatura di Kim Jong Un, e li tra l'altro non c'è mai stato neanche un trattato vero e proprio.

La Russia ha accettato il territorio Ucraino per quello che è nel 1994.
Poi possiamo parlare tutto il tempo che vuoi degli errori ucraini, che ci sono. Sono anche tanti e gravi. Ma questo non può giustificarne un altro più grande ancora.

Ti faccio una domanda, secondo te se L'Ucraina avesse adottato una politica più morbida in questi anni, garantendo a Crimea e Donbas uno statuto speciale simile a quello italiano sull'alto Adige, quindi bilinguismo, autonomia ecc. 
Secondo te Putin cosa avrebbe fatto? Non avrebbe fatto nulla o avrebbe continuato a dare fuoco alle polveri continuando a supportare gli estremisti russofoni più violenti?


----------



## Swaitak (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la giornalista russa, famosa per la protesta durante il telegiornale, è stata assunta come corrispondente su Ucraina e Russia dal quotidiano Die Welt in Germania*


strano non l'abbia assunta Piersilvio


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se son settimane che Zelensky chiede di incontrare Putin e dall'altra parte rispondono di no.



Estratto dal post di apertura del topic:
*“Ieri Zelensky ha annunciato che si siederà al tavolo con la Russia per il negoziato solamente alla fine della battaglia per il Donbass, con l'Ucraina vincitrice”*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

*Basta duelli a due.
Non è una chat.*


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma lo sa benissimo anche lui, fa solo il furbo e tenta di ritagliarsi quello spazio politico della sinistra che ora il PD sta abbandonando definitivamente.


Penso proprio sia così. È un altro pagliaccio


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Basta vedere le figure di melma collezionate da quel fallito di Macron, preso in giro da Putin in continuazione.


Vabbè Micron è ridicolo di suo 
Ma continuare a parlare con Putin che senso ha? Che gusto c’è a farsi prendere per i fondelli? Chiamate, visite..per cosa? Tanto non c’è nulla che ormai possa fargli cambiare idea


----------



## Swaitak (11 Aprile 2022)

leggendo i virgolettati su Ansa mi pare che sto Austriaco sia andato piu per rompere i maroni, alla faccia della diplomazia


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Estratto dal post di apertura del topic:
> *“Ieri Zelensky ha annunciato che si siederà al tavolo con la Russia per il negoziato solamente alla fine della battaglia per il Donbass, con l'Ucraina vincitrice”*


Appunto …..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> leggendo i virgolettati su Ansa mi pare che sto Austriaco sia andato piu per rompere i maroni, alla faccia della diplomazia



Austria, Serbia, tutti vicino a noi i rompi maroni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Austria, Serbia, tutti vicino a noi i rompi maroni.


Non solo quelli vicini, pure i nostri.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Bertinotti a radio1:*
> 
> *"Non condivido per nulla le posizioni di Enrico Letta sull'Ucraina.*
> 
> *La sinistra italiana si era già distaccata da qualunque lettura di classe della società, ora però distaccarsi anche dalle culture pacifiste e neutraliste per aderire in maniera inerte all'alleanza atlantica mi sembra una scelta che cancella del tutto la presenza di una sinistra politica istituzionale in Italia"*


nessuno che condivide nulla dell altro eppure sono tutti attaccati agli stipendi e ai vitalizi che questo stato elargisce in maniera cosi' disinvolta 
arriverà il momento di ripagare tutti sti debiti allora si che ci sarà da ridere altro che il default della russia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

*Borrell: "Ora l'embargo sul gas non serve. Servono le armi da fornire all'Ucraina."

Lavrov: "Le parole di Borrell cambiano le regole del gioco."*


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I comunisti sono i primi guerrafondai del mondo, dei finti pacifisti a convenienza.
> È il degrado totale della politica occidentale, per anni legata a idiozie sui diritti civili (senza offesa per nessuno, ma di idiozie si tratta).


I diritti civili sono il fondamento della cultura europea, definirli “idiozia” mi sembra parecchio azzardato. Che poi a te possa non interessare dei diritti civili altrui è un discorso(a mio parere per nulla condivisibile), ma tu non rinunceresti a nessuna delle “idiozie” di cui godi.
Peraltro, storicamente, l’affermazione dei diritti civili, nella società occidentale, è coincisa con l’epoca del progresso e dell’ampliamento del benessere a fasce di popolazione via via più ampie.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2022)

adesso come sarebbe la situazione di preciso? il Donbass è in mano russa ma vogliono provare a riprenderlo?


----------



## danjr (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky annuncia l'inizio di una nuova fase della guerra, più cruenta e sanguinosa, su vasta scala che coinvolgerà l'est dell'Ucraina:
> 
> *"*Abbiamo bisogno di armi. Ho il 100% della fiducia nelle forze armate ucraine ma non ho fiducia sul fatto che riceveremo quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.
> L'offensiva finale della Russia nella regione orientale del Donbass è già iniziata, queste settimane saranno cruciali. Potrei non essere il guerriero più forte. Ma non sono disposto a tradire nessuno. Non voglio fingere di essere un eroe ma sono pronto a dare la mia vita per il mio paese."
> ...


Certo che confronto al coniglio del cremlino zelenksy ha coraggio da vendere


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Borrell: "Ora l'embargo sul gas non serve. Servono le armi da fornire all'Ucraina."
> 
> Lavrov: "Le parole di Borrell cambiano le regole del gioco."*


"cerchiamo la pace"


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certo che confronto al coniglio del cremlino zelenksy ha coraggio da vendere


É semplicemente più intoccabile di bidet, Putin e del papa messi assieme


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "cerchiamo la pace"


Volere la pace non significa accettare tutto da tutti pure che finisca.
Perché se tutti volessero la pace come la descrivi tu, basterebbe un solo uomo a non volerla per conquistare il mondo.
Tanto gli altri si calerebbero le braghe "per cercare la pace".


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Volere la pace non significa accettare tutto da tutti pure che finisca.
> Perché se tutti volessero la pace come la descrivi tu, basterebbe un solo uomo a non volerla per conquistare il mondo.
> Tanto gli altri si calerebbero le braghe "per cercare la pace".


Allora evitiamo incontri e pagliacciate simili, tanto la risposta é sempre "inviare armi".


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Allora evitiamo incontri e pagliacciate simili, tanto la risposta é sempre "inviare armi".


Guarda per me i fatti parlano chiaro. E hai ragione. Questi incontri non servono a nulla perché Putin non accetta nulla. E la sua parola ormai non vale nulla.
Parlare con qualcuno di cui non ti puoi fidare e proprio inutile.
Quindi o fa una mossa impossibile come quella di ritirare tutti i soldati o c'è ben poco da discutere.

Sono certo che tanto quando qualcuno va a parlare parlano soprattutto delle sanzioni dove tutti provano ad avere una situazione un po' migliore.

Per noi non c'è altra via che di aiutare l'Ucraina.
La Russia ha dichiarato guerra a l'occidente. O ti sei già dimenticato delle minacce di nuclearrizarci?


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per noi non c'è altra via che di aiutare l'Ucraina.
> La Russia ha dichiarato guerra a l'occidente. O ti sei già dimenticato delle minacce di nuclearrizarci?


anche la Corea del Nord aveva minacciato di usare la bomba nucleare contro gli Stati Uniti, poi ci ha fatto un accordo.

evidentemente si può risolvere anche senza farci la guerra...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Al 99% dell'opinione pubblica italiana Putin piace(o piaceva) per le sue posizioni su immigrazione e diritti civili. Per il resto è sempre stato un concentrato di tutto il marciume italiano(corruzione, criminalità organizzata, burocrazia, inefficienza ecc) moltiplicato per cento. Sono abbastanza sicuro che se Putin fosse stato un transessuale che organizzava matrimoni di gruppo tra omosessuali clandestini le fazioni italiane "filo-putin" e "anti-putin" sarebbero state invertite.
> *Purtroppo noi italiani abbiamo la fissa per l'uomo forte,* da idolatrare quando le cose vanno bene e da gettare nel fango quando le cose girano male. Uomo forte che, ovviamente, deve pensarla come "noi", se no è un nazista... Ma dove vogliamo andare?  (si ride per non piangere).



quando la gente capirà che le nazioni sono governate dalle loro istituzioni e non dall' uomo forte al comando sarà sempre troppo tardi. Putin cosa ha fatto? Ha distrutto quella parvenza di istituzioni che esistono in Russia e trasformato la nazione in una camera di risonanza di Yes Men, dalla Duma, alle corti di giustizia, ai vari Oblast regionali, all'intero sistema economico. Indipendentemente dalla guerra, la Russia post Putin sarà un melmone allucinante che potrebbe rischiare addirittura di disregarsi. I politici vanno e vengono, le istituzioni restano.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche la Corea del Nord aveva minacciato di usare la bomba nucleare contro gli Stati Uniti, poi ci ha fatto un accordo.
> 
> evidentemente si può risolvere anche senza farci la guerra...


E per te la situazione è identica?
Il ciccione parlava parlava ma alla fine a parte qualche tiro per l'esercitazione non ha fatto nulla.
La Russia sta devastando un paese.
Il più grande d'Europa.

E con Cicciobello parlava solo l'America.
Qui ci hanno parlato tutti con Putin... E la risposta è sempre stata uguale.
Non ne vuole sentire.
Non si arriverà a nulla con i negoziati.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2022)

Draghi ad Algeri per i primi accordi sull'importazione di gas dall'Algeria (con il presidente Tebounne)

Dai che facciamo amicizia con gli algerini..


----------



## Swaitak (11 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Draghi ad Algeri per i primi accordi sull'importazione di gas dall'Algeria (con il presidente Tebounne)
> 
> Dai che facciamo amicizia con gli algerini..


Siglato uno scambio di risorse


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda per me i fatti parlano chiaro. E hai ragione. *Questi incontri non servono a nulla perché Putin non accetta nulla*. E la sua parola ormai non vale nulla.
> Parlare con qualcuno di cui non ti puoi fidare e proprio inutile.
> Quindi o fa una mossa impossibile come quella di ritirare tutti i soldati o c'è ben poco da discutere.
> 
> ...


Certo, questo non l'ho mai negato, ma non facciamoci ingannare, nemmeno gli occidentali che incontrano Putin vanno li a proporre la pace. Il russo é un assassino, lo si sta dicendo in ogni salsa, ma é leader di una superpotenza, ora non so se sua impazzito davvero, ma ad uno così pensi davvero di arrivare ad accordi senza scendere a compromessi? 

Sull'ultimo punto invece hai ragione, lui ha minacciato di usare il nucleare, ma già a gennaio disse che una guerra con la nato la Russia non potrebbe reggerla, ma di ricordarsi che ha in mano una potenza nucleare, che sia da monito a chiunque voglia mettere bocca in affari che alla Nato non riguardano. Una minaccia bella e buona. Ma allora io mi domando, perché continuiamo a mettere becco, inviare armi, provocazioni e quant'altro. Il mio odio verso zelecoso e nato é che non han fatto nulla per tutelare i propri cittadini. Dopo 2 anni in cui ci hanno smenato con "dovete rinunciare alla libertà per la vita" ora devo rinunciare alla mia vita per la libertà di un paese che con la nato non c'entra una mazza, quando ad oggi non ho manco i diritti basilari nel mio cesso di paese. Io non odio gli ucraini, odio zelecoso, che pur di pararsi il popò e far la figura dell'eroe ha mandato a morire contro un assassino gente che fino al giorno prima cercava di scappare dalla guerra.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Borrell: "Ora l'embargo sul gas non serve. Servono le armi da fornire all'Ucraina."
> 
> Lavrov: "Le parole di Borrell cambiano le regole del gioco."*




Ma questo Borrell lavora per il bene dell'Europa o per gli USA?


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aridanghete con questo ritornello "Dateci armi"... Fa il paio con "Dateci aerei" e "Attivare la noflaizonn". Al momento ha mandato i suoi conterranei a rischiare la vita, tutta demagogia le sue parole. *Primo responsabile della guerra è proprio lui*, se ci cascano diversi kilotoni sulla capoccia ringraziamo questo genio e gli altri dementi come Di Maio e Draghi.


Ti prego puoi spiegarmi questa affermazione? perchè ho provato a capirla per minuti, e non ci ho cavato un ragno dal buco. 'nche senso?


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Allora evitiamo incontri e pagliacciate simili, tanto la risposta é sempre "inviare armi".


I famosi incontri...


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ti prego puoi spiegarmi questa affermazione? perchè ho provato a capirla per minuti, e non ci ho cavato un ragno dal buco. 'nche senso?


avrà ordinato a Putin di invadere l'Ucraina...


----------



## Riccardo88 (11 Aprile 2022)

Accordo Italia-Algeria. Un terzo del gas Russo verrà rimpiazzato con gas algerino.
Anche in caso di embargo immediato dei ruski, avremmo il 75% del fabbisogno coperto.
Possibili nuovi accordi con Azerbaijan e Libia per aumentare la fornitura. 
PIL stimato in crescita, seppur minore, in caso di embargo immediato degli orchi.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

giusto un inciso, di cui si parla poco.
il gas in eccesso che vorrebbero vendere a noi, a prezzo superiore di quello che paghiamo oggi, è praticamente il gas destinato alla Spagna che ha avuto problemi diplomatici con il Marocco per una regione in guerra civile e non passa più di là il gas
dunque stiamo facendo una guerra tra poveri di risorse Italia-Spagna...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Accordo Italia-Algeria. Un terzo del gas Russo verrà rimpiazzato con gas algerino.
> Anche in caso di embargo immediato dei ruski, avremmo il 75% del fabbisogno coperto.
> Possibili nuovi accordi con Azerbaijan e Libia per aumentare la fornitura.
> PIL stimato in crescita, seppur minore, in caso di embargo immediato degli orchi.


Speriamo bene, tra tutti i fornitori di gas la Russia era di gran lunga il più affidabile.

Oggi super-gaffe del Drago, appena iniziata la conferenza ha detto Argentina invece di Algeria.

E' sulle orme di Biden


----------



## gabri65 (11 Aprile 2022)

Nel frattempo, la Russia sta andando in default per la cinquantesima volta in cinquanta giorni di guerra.

Noi invece campiamo di prepotenza grazie alle sanzioni che ci fanno incamerare soldi a palate.

Mah.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giusto un inciso, di cui si parla poco.
> il gas in eccesso che vorrebbero vendere a noi, a prezzo superiore di quello che paghiamo oggi, è praticamente il gas destinato alla Spagna che ha avuto problemi diplomatici con il Marocco per una regione in guerra civile e non passa più di là il gas
> dunque stiamo facendo una guerra tra poveri di risorse Italia-Spagna...


ah sicuramente!
Non lo prendevamo dalla Russia per simpatia, ma per il prezzo.

Il dubbio che pagheremo di più rasenta lo zero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giusto un inciso, di cui si parla poco.
> il gas in eccesso che vorrebbero vendere a noi, a prezzo superiore di quello che paghiamo oggi, è praticamente il gas destinato alla Spagna che ha avuto problemi diplomatici con il Marocco per una regione in guerra civile e non passa più di là il gas
> dunque stiamo facendo una guerra tra poveri di risorse Italia-Spagna...



Paga Pantalone come sempre...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene, tra tutti i fornitori di gas la Russia era di gran lunga il più affidabile.
> 
> Oggi super-gaffe del Drago, appena iniziata la conferenza ha detto Argentina invece di Algeria.
> 
> E' sulle orme di Biden


Si infatti vedremo anche la qualità di questo gas.. Speriamo non sia la stessa qualità delle mascherine comprate dalla Fiat..


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si infatti vedremo anche la qualità di questo gas.. Speriamo non sia la stessa qualità delle mascherine comprate dalla Fiat..



Sul petrolio so che la qualità conta, anche sul gas c' è sta rogna?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sul petrolio so che la qualità conta, anche sul gas c' è sta rogna?


Mi pare di sì.. Non è tutto uguale il metano, per poter essere immesso nella rete deve rispettare certi parametri


----------



## Swaitak (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sul petrolio so che la qualità conta, anche sul gas c' è sta rogna?


certamente, in primis il potere calorifico è importante. A quanto pare l'Algeria era il secondo grosso fornitore che abbiamo, per cui penso che possiamo stare tranquilli su questo


----------



## vota DC (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Già detto e ridetto più volte che L'Ucraina ha sbagliato. Però amico mio è territorio ucraino, non si può fuggire da questo, altrimenti domani mattina la corea del sud dovrebbe scatenare una possibile terza guerra mondiale per proteggere i coreani oppressi dalla dittatura di Kim Jong Un, e li tra l'altro non c'è mai stato neanche un trattato vero e proprio.
> 
> La Russia ha accettato il territorio Ucraino per quello che è nel 1994.
> Poi possiamo parlare tutto il tempo che vuoi degli errori ucraini, che ci sono. Sono anche tanti e gravi. Ma questo non può giustificarne un altro più grande ancora.
> ...


Putin avrebbe invaso il Donbass invece di passeggiarci dopo averlo trovato in mano di ribelli amici suoi invece che al governo ucraino.
Gli ungheresi avrebbero mantenuto relazioni buone con il governo ucraino.
Il presidente ucraino sarebbe stato scelto su temi di chi gestisce meglio lo stato piuttosto di chi mena meglio i ribelli (Poroshenko) o chi non vede l'ora di negoziare con i russi (Zelensky--> etichettato come fantoccio russo per tutto il suo primo anno di presidenza)
Comunque è inutile fare la repubblica centralista modello francese in uno stato multietnico. Tra l'altro rompendo con i russi c'è pure un problema culturale. Si schifa il Rus di Kiev, si schifa Lenin inventore dell'Ucraina, si schifa il primo presidente dell'indipendenza ucraina (filorusso) e l'unico riferimento sono i resistenti degli anni 40!


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

ora stanno parlando del gas russo a Report

ricordano che anche l'Ucraina si basa sul gas russo e pure sui soldi

amministratore delegato dell'azienda di stato ucraina, nascosto in un bunker:

"Putin rispetta i contratti al 100%, veniamo pagati regolarmente"


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sul petrolio so che la qualità conta, anche sul gas c' è sta rogna?


sì ora lo stanno dicendo, un esperto dice che la qualità sia molto alta del gas russo 

non è solo un fatto di costi, spesso bassi perchè le infrastrutture esistono da decenni e sono già ammortizzate


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

guarda questo mortadellone di Prodi che ammette di essere stato contattato per fare come Schroeder

"Mi avevano offerto tanto, ci ho pensato ma non me la sono sentita"


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

come gode Prodi:

"La lista dei fornitori dove vanno i paesi europei sono sempre gli stessi, ci vanno ognuno per conto suo.
Ognuno pensa di assicurarsi il gas in più, ma dai conti che ho fatto sarà una quantità minima in più"


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

"le navi americane che portano il gas liquefatto cambiavano rotta in corsa passando da Europa a Cina che paga il doppio il già costoso gas"


mi ricorda il covid con Israele e Pfizer che spuntava vaccini a iosa mentre a noi a marcia indietro...


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Già detto e ridetto più volte che L'Ucraina ha sbagliato. Però amico mio è territorio ucraino, non si può fuggire da questo, altrimenti domani mattina la corea del sud dovrebbe scatenare una possibile terza guerra mondiale per proteggere i coreani oppressi dalla dittatura di Kim Jong Un, e li tra l'altro non c'è mai stato neanche un trattato vero e proprio.
> 
> La Russia ha accettato il territorio Ucraino per quello che è nel 1994.
> Poi possiamo parlare tutto il tempo che vuoi degli errori ucraini, che ci sono. Sono anche tanti e gravi. Ma questo non può giustificarne un altro più grande ancora.
> ...


Purtroppo continui a fare esempi che non c’entrano nulla in concreto.

La Russia ha accettato l’ucraina nel 91 e quindi?
Il Kosovo fa legittimamente parte della Serbia e pure GIUSTAMENTE hanno voluto la secessione. Così in donbas.

Purtroppo nel tempo, succedono cose e cambiano le situazioni. L’ucraina ha sbagliato tutto e ha represso le minoranze, ha utilizzato metodi non tanto distanti dai tanto odiati russi.
Tu parole di estremisti russofoni violenti, ma gli ucraini nazionalisti violenti? Non esistono?

Dai Darren, sai meglio di me che sono ingiustificabili e si tirano fuori i russi solo per difenderli.
Rispondendo alla tua domanda, se l’ucraina avesse fatto tutto per alleggerire la situazione, avesse fatto come noi col Trentino, stai sicuro che là situazione sarebbe stata migliore e i russi avrebbero avuto poco da fare e sarebbe stato tutto illegittimo. Invece così gliela hanno servita su un piatto d’argento no?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I famosi incontri...
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2054


Dio mio,
E poi questo non sarebbe un pagliaccio?
È più al sicuro di me…che pagliaccio incredibile


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dio mio,
> E poi questo non sarebbe un pagliaccio?
> È più al sicuro di me…che pagliaccio incredibile



Per me ha perso completamente il senso della realtà.


----------



## Andris (11 Aprile 2022)

ora stanno facendo vedere il rapporto tra Gazprom e la Germania

rapporti strettissimi sui territori...

nel Land dove si trova Nord Stream 2 sono indemoniati contro il governo federale...lo vogliono assolutamente

con le sanzioni per la Crimea hanno creato un'associazione statale no profit, finanziato da 1% Land e 99% da Gazprom, per completare i lavori aggirando le restrizioni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I famosi incontri...
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2054



Che belle pose,ma è sul set o nel bunker ? 
O tutte e 2 le cose


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2022)

Lancio chimico su Mariupol secondo i nazisti di Azov.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che belle pose,ma è sul set o nel bunker ?
> O tutte e 2 le cose



Dubito che per lui ormai faccia differenza.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lancio chimico su Mariupol secondo i nazisti di Azov.



Dei nazisti che si lamentano di metodi nazisti?


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che belle pose,ma è sul set o nel bunker ?
> O tutte e 2 le cose


Le pose almeno sono vere..

Cosa di lui è vero ?

- un finto comico ?
- un finto politico ?
- un finto militare ?
- un finto ebreo ?

Bo... Per me è un personaggio costruito ad arte..

Putin è un pezzo di m... Ma sai che è un pezzo di m... Zelenski è un pupazzo di qualcuno..


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Le pose almeno sono vere..
> 
> Cosa di lui è vero ?
> 
> ...



Zelensky è un mestierante che ormai si è immedesimato nella parte. Ora viene sospinto da chi vorrebbe arrivare a rovesciare Putin considerando la distruzione dell'Ucraina ed i problemi dell' Europa dei semplici danni collaterali.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dal sito de La Repubblica l’Ucraina ha chiesto alle Nazioni alleate di vendere i beni dei russi sequestrati e che i proventi siano destinati alla ricostruzione in Ucraina.
​


----------



## Shmuk (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ora lo stanno dicendo, un esperto dice che la qualità sia molto alta del gas russo
> 
> non è solo un fatto di costi, spesso bassi perchè le infrastrutture esistono da decenni e sono già ammortizzate



Io so solo che alle scuole elementari imparai che il gas "proviene dall'Algeria". Quindi se quando eravamo più o meno la quarta manifattura del mondo, faceva il suo, non capisco perché non ora...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo continui a fare esempi che non c’entrano nulla in concreto.
> 
> La Russia ha accettato l’ucraina nel 91 e quindi?
> Il Kosovo fa legittimamente parte della Serbia e pure GIUSTAMENTE hanno voluto la secessione. Così in donbas.
> ...


Assolutamente, vero quello che dici, così glie l'hanno servita su un piatto d'argento. 

In Ucraina ci sono estremisti violenti come ci sono estremisti russofoni, la violenza c'è stata da ambo le parti purtroppo, questo si per colpa principalmente della politica Ucraina.

Il punto resta sempre lo stesso, non arrivi al concetto che comunque sia tutto questo non giustifica una guerra d'aggressione dove il Donbas viene sfruttato come scusa per far tornare l'ucraina sotto l'egemonia di Mosca. 

È il modus operandi russo dal crollo del comunismo a questa parte, ogni volta che si è presentata la possibilità di sfruttare un elemento del genere la Russia è intervenuta con la violenza.
È assolutamente inconcepibile e fuori da ogni logica non vedere che la Russia si è sempre comportata così:

Georgia (Ossezia e Abcazia)
Moldavia (Transinistria)
Caucaso (Cecenia)

Aggiungiamoci poi le ingerenze non certo pacifiche su Tajikistan e Kazakistan.


Si guarda alla pagliuzza Zelensky per non guardare la trave Putin esclusivamente per partito preso, inutile dire che non è così.


----------



## Andris (12 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Io so solo che alle scuole elementari imparai che il gas "proviene dall'Algeria". Quindi se quando eravamo più o meno la quarta manifattura del mondo, faceva il suo, non capisco perché non ora...


non ne ho idea, l'ha detto uno scienziato prima a Report e l'ho scritto

comunque penso che si sopravviva anche con quello algerino, anche se non vuol dire differenziare prendendone di più visto che si tratta del secondo fornitore già adesso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> *Io so solo che alle scuole elementari imparai che il gas "proviene dall'Algeria"*. Quindi se quando eravamo più o meno la quarta manifattura del mondo, faceva il suo, non capisco perché non ora...



Beh...beh...
Alle elementari e alle medie impari a dire anche tante cassate,un pò come la "barbabietola da zucchero" che durante le interrogazioni veniva tirata fuori per qualsiasi nazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh...beh...
> Alle elementari e alle medie impari a dire anche tante cassate,un pò come la "barbabietola da zucchero" che durante le interrogazioni veniva tirata fuori per qualsiasi nazione


Senza dimenticare il settore terziario


----------



## danjr (12 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Le pose almeno sono vere..
> 
> Cosa di lui è vero ?
> 
> ...


Putin non è un pezzo di m. È un Criminale di guerra


----------



## danjr (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ne ho idea, l'ha detto uno scienziato prima a Report e l'ho scritto
> 
> comunque penso che si sopravviva anche con quello algerino, anche se non vuol dire differenziare prendendone di più visto che si tratta del secondo fornitore già adesso


Ma già lo prendevano dalo’Algeria comunque


----------



## Swaitak (12 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ne ho idea, l'ha detto uno scienziato prima a Report e l'ho scritto
> 
> comunque penso che si sopravviva anche con quello algerino, anche se non vuol dire differenziare prendendone di più visto che si tratta del secondo fornitore già adesso


ho sentito che l'Algeria aumenterà la fornitura di 9 miliardi di metri cubi, coprendo 1/3 di quello importato dalla Russia, dall' Azerbajan ne arriveranno 2 in più. Insomma ne mancherebbero altri 16 miliardi. Certo che se questa è diversificazione.. Speriamo accelerino sulle rinnovabili per toglierci qualche fornitore dai maroni in pochi anni, e magari creare nuovi posti di lavoro


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito de La Repubblica l’Ucraina ha chiesto alle Nazioni alleate di vendere i beni dei russi sequestrati e che i proventi siano destinati alla ricostruzione in Ucraina.
> ​


Decide lui? È il capo di tutti


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, vero quello che dici, così glie l'hanno servita su un piatto d'argento.
> 
> In Ucraina ci sono estremisti violenti come ci sono estremisti russofoni, la violenza c'è stata da ambo le parti purtroppo, questo si per colpa principalmente della politica Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Queste sono 2 cose ben diverse Darren:
Io, come credo nessuno, non ho mai giustificato l’aggressione dell’Ucraina con il casino in Donbas perché sono 2 cose diverse e questa guerra è INGIUSTIFICABILE sotto tutto i punti di vista.
Quindi puoi citare tutti i conflitti dei russi ma non serve fidati.
Per quanto riguarda il Donbas, l’ucraina ha avuto e ha governi criminali, il problema purtroppo è questo ed è inutile che ora Zelensky si erge a verginella perché non regge. E zelensky non è una pagliuzza ma un problema, un ostacolo anch’esso c’è poco da fare. Perché fare lo smargiasso sul Donbas e sulla Crimea quando li ha persi da 8 anni vuol dire essere completamente idiota se non folle, soprattutto in una situazione del genere. Questo è per me


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Decide lui? È il capo di tutti



Non sanno nemmeno di cosa parlano. I beni dei russi sono al momento solo "congelati" e allo Stato italiano costa pure mantenerli.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Queste sono 2 cose ben diverse Darren:
> Io, come credo nessuno, non ho mai giustificato l’aggressione dell’Ucraina con il casino in Donbas perché sono 2 cose diverse e questa guerra è INGIUSTIFICABILE sotto tutto i punti di vista.
> Quindi puoi citare tutti i conflitti dei russi ma non serve fidati.
> Per quanto riguarda il Donbas, l’ucraina ha avuto e ha governi criminali, il problema purtroppo è questo ed è inutile che ora Zelensky si erge a verginella perché non regge. E zelensky non è una pagliuzza ma un problema, un ostacolo anch’esso c’è poco da fare. Perché fare lo smargiasso sul *Donbas e sulla Crimea quando li ha persi da 8 anni *vuol dire essere completamente idiota se non folle, soprattutto in una situazione del genere. Questo è per me



Scusate, io non capisco una cosa: "li ha persi" in che senso? Se sono persi per quale motivo c'è una guerra? Se son tutti russofoni lì per quali motivo ucciderli?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusate, io non capisco una cosa: "li ha persi" in che senso? Se sono persi per quale motivo c'è una guerra? Se son tutti russofoni lì per quali motivo ucciderli?



Molti credevano che i russi sarebbero stati accolti con petali di fiori dalla popolazione del Donbas, ma a me non è affatto sembrato cosi.

Il Donbas appartiene all' Ucraina, e anche se la Russia avesse abusivamente piantato la bandierina, non vedo perchè l' Ucraina ci debba rinunciare.

E' la zona più ricca del paese (era, ormai è polvere), averla o non averla cambia il futuro delle prossime generazioni dal loro punto di vista.
Un Governo che ci rinuncia ufficialmente mettendosi a 90 andrebbe processato per tradimento della patria.

Resta comunque da allocchi credere che tutto sto casino sia fatto per "salvare" il Donbass.
Fa parte di un piano più grande, tipo avere sbocchi sul mare e le risorse di quella zona.

Roba che non si vedeva da decenni.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusate, io non capisco una cosa: "li ha persi" in che senso? Se sono persi per quale motivo c'è una guerra? Se son tutti russofoni lì per quali motivo ucciderli?


Li ha persi perché sono secessionisti stop. E non torneranno indietro. Non è difficile da capire


----------

